# سور الصين العظيم



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2008)

يعتبر سور الصين العظيم مشروعا دفاعيا عسكريا قديما بارزا ونادرا في التاريخ المعماري البشري. إنه رمز للأمة الصينية، ولم يظهر ذكاء أسلاف الصينيين فحسب، بل يجسد جهدا بذلوا فيه العرق والدماء. ويشتهر في العالم بتاريخه العريق وضخامة تحصيناته وعظمته وقوته. 


بدأ بناء سور الصين العظيم خلال عهد الربيع والخريف وعهد الممالك المتحاربة قبل أكثر من 2000 عام. يبدأ السور من ممر جيا يو قوان بمقاطعة قان سو غربا وينتهي عند ممر شان هاي قوان بمقاطعة خه بي شرقا مرورا بجبال شاهقة كأنه تنين عملاق يستلقي على أراضي الصين الشمالية الواسعة. وإنه أقدم وأكبر مشروع دفاعي في الصين والعالم. وأدرج في قائمة التراث الثقافي العالمي التي حددتها منظمة اليونسكو التابعة للأمم المتحدة عام 1987. 


بدأت الممالك المختلفة في عهد الربيع والخريف ( من عام 770 ق.م إلى عام 476 ق.م ) وعهد الممالك المتحاربة ( من عام 475 ق.م إلى عام 221 ق.م ) بناء أسوار على حدودها من أجل الدفاع عن نفسها، وأصبحت تلك الأسوار أقدم جزء من سور الصين العظيم. وفي عام 221 ق.م وحد الإمبراطور شي هوانغ دي الممالك المتحاربة، وأسس أول دولة موحدة ذات سلطة مركزية في تاريخ الصين وهي أسرة تشين الملكية. ومن أجل تثبيت حدودها وصد عدوان أقلية قومية شيونغ نو التي كانت تعيش في مناطق شمال أسرة تشين الملكية، ربط شي هوانغ دي الأسوار التي كانت بنتها الممالك المتحاربة مما شكل سور أسرة تشين الملكية الذي بلغ طوله أكثر من 5000 كيلومتر ويبدأ من شرقي مقاطعة لياو نينغ شرقي الصين وينتهي عند لين تاو بمقاطعة قان سو غربي الصين. وبعد ذلك، واصلت الأسر الملكية المتعاقبة في الصين بناء أسوار على هذا الأساس، وتجاوز طول الأسوار التي بنتها كل من أسرة هان الملكية وأسرة مينغ الملكية 5000 كيلومتر. ويبلغ إجمالي طول الأسوار التي بنتها الأسر الملكية المختلفة 50 ألف كيلومتر. 











إن سور الصين العظيم ليس سورا فقط، بل هو مشروع دفاعي متكامل يتكون من الحيطان الدفاعية وأبراج المراقبة والممرات الاستيراتيجية وثكنات الجنود وأبراج الإنذار وغيرها من المنشآت الدفاعية. ويسيطر على هذا المشروع الدفاعي نظام قيادي عسكري متكامل يتكون من مستويات مختلفة. فلنأخذ سور الصين في أسرة مينغ الملكية كمثال، كان هذا السور الذي يبدأ من نهر يالوه شرقا وينتهي عند ممر جيا يو قوان غربا بلغ إجمالي طوله 7000 كيلومتر ينقسم إلى تسع مناطق إدارية عسكرية، ولكل منطقة رئيس تنفيذي لإدارتها بصورة منفصلة ومسؤول عن إصلاح السور داخل المنطقة وترميمه وهو مسؤول أيضا عن الشؤون الدفاعية في المنطقة أو مساعدة المناطق العسكرية المجاورة على شؤونها الدفاعية وفقا لأمر وزارة الدفاع الوطنية. وكان عدد الجنود المرابطين على خط السور في عهد أسرة مينغ الملكية بلغ حوالي مليون جندي. 









وتعتبر الحيطان الممتدة جزءا رئيسيا من مشروع سور الصين الدفاعي. وبنيت الحيطان فوق الجبال الشاهقة أو مواقع خطرة بالسهول حسب التضاريس الجغرافية والحاجات الدفاعية. وغالبا ما تكون الحيطان التي بنيت في السهول أو الأماكن الهامة عالية ومتينة للغاية، أما الحيطان المبنية على المواقع الخطرة فوق الجبال، فهي منخفضة وضيقة نسبيا، وذلك من أجل توفير القوى العاملة ونفقات البناء. ويبلغ متوسط ارتفاع السور في ممر جيو يونغ قوان وبا دا لينغ أو داخل مقاطعات خه بي وشن سي وقان سو نحو 7 أو 8 أمتار وسمك قاعدته 6 أو 7 أمتار، وسمك قمته 4 أو 5 أمتار. وبني في الجهة الداخلية على قمة السور حائط إضافي ارتفاعه أكثر من متر، وذلك من أجل الحيلولة دون سقوط الجنود من على السور، وبنى على الجهة الخارجية حائط إضافي ارتفاعه متران تقريبا، وعلى هذا الحائط فتحات علوية للمراقبة وفتحات تحتية لإطلاق النار أو إسقاط الأحجار. وفي المناطق المهمة جدا، بنيت على السور حيطان متعددة لمنع صعود الأعداء السور. 









وفي منتصف عهد أسرة مينغ الملكية، أضيفت إلى السور أبراج المراقبة أو مباني المراقبة لمتابعة تحركات الأعداء وإسكان الجنود الذين يقومون بدوريات الحراسة أو تخزين الأسلحة والأغذية. وبذلك تعززت القوة الدفاعية لسور الصين إلى حد كبير. 


تعتبر الممرات الإستراتيجية أهم مواقع دفاعية على خط السور الممتد لعشرات آلاف كيلومترات. وتقع الممرات الإستراتيجية عادة في مواقع صالحة للدفاع بغية مقاومة المعتدين الكثيرين بقوى عسكرية قليلة . 


وهناك مثل صيني قديم يقول : " لو كان هناك جندي واحد يدافع عند الممر الإستراتيجي ، فلا يمكن أن يخترقها عشرة الآلاف من الجنود ". ويدل هذا المثل بصورة حية على أهمية الممرات الإستراتيجية. وهناك عدد كبير من الممرات الإستراتيجية الكبيرة والصغيرة على خط سور الصين. ونأخذ سور الصين لأسرة مينغ الملكية كمثال، كان يوجد نحو ألف ممر إستراتيحي على خط السور، ومن أشهره شان هاي قوان وهوانغ يا قوان وجيو يونغ قوان وزي جين قوان وداو ما قوان وبينغ شينغ قوان ويان من قوان وبيان قوان وجيا يو قوان إضافة إلى يانغ قوان ويو من قوان اللذين بنيا في عهد أسرة هان الملكية ( تعني كلمة " قوان " في اللغة الصينية ممر إستراتيجي ). 










وتعتبر أبراج الإنذار جزءا هاما أيضا من مكونات الدفاع لسور الصين العظيم. إنها مرافق لإرسال ونقل معلومات عسكرية. وفي الحقيقة إن أبراج الإنذار بصفتها أداة لنقل المعلومات كانت موجودة منذ القدم، واستفيدت منذ بداية بناء سور الصين منها بصورة جيدة بل كان يتم إكمالها تدريجيا لتصبح أفضل أسلوب لإرسال ونقل المعلومات العسكرية في العهود القديمة. وكان أسلوب نقل المعلومات هو إطلاق الدخان نهارا وإشعال النار ليلا. إنه أسلوب علمي وسريع لنقل المعلومات إذ يمكن معرفة عدد الأعداء من عدد المواقع التي انطلق منها الدخان أو أشعلت فيها النار. وفي عهد أسرة مينغ الملكية أضيفت أصوات المفرقعات في وقت إطلاق الدخان وإشعال النار لتعزيز فعالية الإنذار، الأمر الذي يمكن من إبلاغ المعلومات العسكرية بدقة إلى أماكن بعيدة ومختلفة في لحظة واحدة. وفي ظل عدم وجود الهواتف والاتصالات اللاسلكية في العهود القديمة، يمكن القول إن هذا الأسلوب لنقل المعلومات العسكرية كان سريعا جدا.
ويعتبر تنسيق مواقع أبراج الإنذار أمرا مهما جدا. وتقع كلها في أماكن خطيرة على قمم الجبال، ولا بد أن تتناظر ثلاثة مواقع مع بعضها البعض لتسهيل نقل المعلومات 










يمر سور الصين العظيم بتضاريس جغرافية مختلفة ومعقدة، حيث يعبر الجبال والأجرف ويخترق الصحراء ويجتاز المروج ويقطع الأنهار. لذلك إن الهياكل المعمارية للسور مختلفة وغريبة أيضا إذ بني السور في المناطق الصحراوية بمواد مكونة من الأحجار المحلية ونوع خاص من الصفصاف نظرا لشح الصخور والطوب. أما في مناطق هضبة التراب الأصفر شمال غربي الصين، فبني السور بالتراب المدكوك أو الطوب غير المحروق، لكنه متين وقوي لا يقل عن متانة السور المبني بالصخور والآجر. وبني السور في عهد أسرة مينغ الملكية غالبا من الطوب أو الصخور أو بخليط من الطوب والصخور. وتوجد قناة يصرف المياه على قمة السور لأجل صرف مياه الأمطار تلقائيا وحماية السور. 


وبالإضافة إلى دوره العسكري، أثر سور الصين العظيم على التنمية الاقتصادية الصينية أيضا. إن اتجاه سور الصين متطابق تقريبا مع الخط الفاصل بين المناخ شبه الرطب والمناخ الجاف في الصين ، وأصبح في الواقع فاصلا بين المناطق الزراعية والمناطق البدوية. وفي قديم الزمان، كانت تقيم في شمال الصين أقليات قومية بدوية، ويعيش أهالي قومية هان في وسط الصين ، ومن أجل حماية الإنتاج الزراعي ومنع نهب القوميات البدوية لمنتجاتهم الزراعية، ظل أهالي قومية هان يبنون السور باستمرار. وبذلك أصبح سور الصين العظيم حاجزا للتطور المستقل للحضارتين المختلفتين. 


ومن بين المواقع السياحية على سور الصين العظيم في أنحاء الصين، يعتبر سور با دا لينغ شمال بكين أفضل قطعة محفوظة من سور الصين ، كما هو أحد أفضل المواقع لتسلق السور للسياح الصينيين والأجانب





​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2008)

رررررررررررررررررررررائع جدا" موضوعك اخت كاندي
سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## جيلان (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكلهم وهما طالعين كدى بيفكرنى بمأساتى فى طلوع جبل البحر الاحمر
منظرنا كلن يقطع القلب 
ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع الرائع*


----------



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> رررررررررررررررررررررائع جدا" موضوعك اخت كاندي
> 
> 
> سلام المسيح معك​


 
ميرسى لزوقك ولتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *شكلهم وهما طالعين كدى بيفكرنى بمأساتى فى طلوع جبل البحر الاحمر*
> *منظرنا كلن يقطع القلب *
> *ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع الرائع*



اة فعلا يا جيلان طلوعه صعب اوى 

بس جميل 

شكراااااااااااااااااا لزوقك يا حبيبتى​


----------



## قلم حر (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مفيد و مشوق .
يثبت .
شكرا كاندي .


----------



## vetaa (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شكلة باليل تحفة
ميرسى يا كاندتى بجد


----------



## لوقا عادل (22 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## viviane tarek (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسى يا كاندى
على المعلومات الجديدة دى
وعلى الصور الاجمل
بارك الله فيكى*​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> مفيد و مشوق .
> يثبت .
> شكرا كاندي .


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا قلم حر

وشكرااااااااااا على التثبيت 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> شكلة باليل تحفة
> ميرسى يا كاندتى بجد


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


>


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا لوقا​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *مرسى يا كاندى*​
> *على المعلومات الجديدة دى*
> *وعلى الصور الاجمل*
> 
> *بارك الله فيكى*​


 
ميرسى ليكى يا فيفيان 

شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا  قاري كتير  عن السور

وانتي  اكثرتي من معلوماتي للموضوع

شكرا دزيلا

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *انا قاري كتير عن السور​*
> 
> _*وانتي اكثرتي من معلوماتي للموضوع*_​
> _*شكرا دزيلا*_​
> ...


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا امجد 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## أَمَة (28 أكتوبر 2008)

يا لروعة المقال المفيد جدا يا كاندي
 جبارة هي إرادة الإنسان عندما ينوي على عمل شيء
ويا ليتها تكون هكذا جبارة في تلبية مشيئة الرب 
لحل ملكوته على الأرض وعم السلام فيها

تسلم ايدك يا كاندي​


----------



## candy shop (28 أكتوبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> يا لروعة المقال المفيد جدا يا كاندي
> جبارة هي إرادة الإنسان عندما ينوي على عمل شيء
> ويا ليتها تكون هكذا جبارة في تلبية مشيئة الرب
> لحل ملكوته على الأرض وعم السلام فيها​
> تسلم ايدك يا كاندي​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا امه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

حاجه تفرح القلب بجد

نشكر يسووووووووع لاجل كل هذا

يارب عقبال ال مئه الف يارب

ربنا يستخم المنتدى لنشر كلمته فى كل مكان وزمان يارب


----------



## candy shop (29 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> حاجه تفرح القلب بجد
> 
> نشكر يسووووووووع لاجل كل هذا
> 
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## zama (2 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل بجد ومتشكر جدا على الجهد المبذول فيه
واهم ما استفدت من الموضوع هو
حراسة السور كانت تفوق المليون جندى
ارتفاع السور من 7 الى 8 متر 
سمك القاعدة من 6 الى 7 متر
طرق الانذار ونقل المعلومات كانت بالبخار نهارا والنار ليلا
اجزاء السور المختلفة كل منها بنى على حسب بيئته منها بالحجارة ومنها بالتراب المدكوك ومنها خليط بين الاثنين.
وايضا السور بنى فى اكثر من عهد
وايضا استخدامات السور متعددة منها ابراج المراقبة وثكنات الجنود ومخازن الغذاء والسلاح.
وايضا لم يغفل المقال الناحية المعمارية حيث توجد فتحات لتسريب مياه الامطار بشكل تلقائى حتى لا تؤثر على السور 
وايضا طول السور 50 الف كيلومتر 
بصراحة معلومات جميلة جدا
وانا كنت اول مرة اعرفها
شكرا لصاحب الموضوع...........................


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> موضوع جميل بجد ومتشكر جدا على الجهد المبذول فيه
> واهم ما استفدت من الموضوع هو
> حراسة السور كانت تفوق المليون جندى
> ارتفاع السور من 7 الى 8 متر
> ...


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## صوت الرب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا يستحق أن يكون من عجائب الدنيا السبعة


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *شكلهم وهما طالعين كدى بيفكرنى بمأساتى فى طلوع جبل البحر الاحمر
> منظرنا كلن يقطع القلب
> ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع الرائع*



الرب يعوض تعب محبتيك خيرا
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
_*ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا*_
بيشو


----------



## جيلان (14 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> الرب يعوض تعب محبتيك خيرا
> صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> _*ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا*_
> بيشو



*بيشو انا ملاحظة انك بتكتب الاية دى فى كل مشاركة
طيب ممكن بدل ما تتعب نفسك تحطها فى التوقيع
والطريقة سهلة

دوس* هناااا


----------



## الملكة العراقية (14 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع روووووووووووووووووعة
شــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــرا على مجهودك​


----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> فعلا يستحق أن يكون من عجائب الدنيا السبعة


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> الرب يعوض تعب محبتيك خيرا
> صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> _*ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا*_
> بيشو


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك يا بيشو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *بيشو انا ملاحظة انك بتكتب الاية دى فى كل مشاركة*
> *طيب ممكن بدل ما تتعب نفسك تحطها فى التوقيع*
> *والطريقة سهلة*
> 
> *دوس* هناااا


 
ابعتيله رساله واشرحيله

لانه ممكن ميدخلش الموضوع تانى​


----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع روووووووووووووووووعة​
> 
> شــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــرا على مجهودك​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## AL'Muslim (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا علي المعلومات وننتظر الكثير انشاء الله


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميل بجد يا اخت كاندى وبجد موضوع هايل ومعلومات حلوه وكمان اللى احلى انك جبتلنا صور للسور
بجد حاجه روعه اوى
ميرسى ليكى اوى*


----------



## سامح إمام (6 ديسمبر 2008)

برافوا كاندى يعتبر سور الصين العظيم من عجائب الدنيا السبع


----------



## رانا (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد الصين دوله دائما متقدمه ومزدهره 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك كاندى​


----------



## muheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسي موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## aser_el7ob (24 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الشيق


----------



## aser_el7ob (25 ديسمبر 2008)

بلا مؤاخذه لي لصور الصين مش الجدار يلي هادم حياتنا


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2008)

al'muslim قال:


> شكرا علي المعلومات وننتظر الكثير انشاء الله


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2008)

رامى ايليا قال:


> *جميل بجد يا اخت كاندى وبجد موضوع هايل ومعلومات حلوه وكمان اللى احلى انك جبتلنا صور للسور*
> _*بجد حاجه روعه اوى*_
> _*ميرسى ليكى اوى*_


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لزوقك يا رامى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2008)

سامح إمام قال:


> برافوا كاندى يعتبر سور الصين العظيم من عجائب الدنيا السبع


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا سامح​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2008)

رانا قال:


> بجد الصين دوله دائما متقدمه ومزدهره​
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك كاندى​


 
ميرسى ليكى يا رانا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2008)

muheb قال:


> مرسي موضوع جميل جدا


 
ميرسى لزوقك​


----------



## متيكو (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا عالموضوع الحلو


----------



## candy shop (30 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> شكرا عالموضوع الحلو


 

شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (6 يناير 2009)




----------



## candy shop (7 يناير 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


>


 

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## السياف العراقي (8 يناير 2009)

عاشت الايادي موضوع رائع


----------



## candy shop (10 يناير 2009)

السياف العراقي قال:


> عاشت الايادي موضوع رائع



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (10 يناير 2009)

ايه ده يا ماما انتى وصلتى للصين ماشى ماشى عى العموم هاتيلى حاجة وانتى جايه من هناك بس موضوع جميل


----------



## رحيق (21 يناير 2009)

جميل كثثثثثثثثثثثثير


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2009)

dido0o0o0o0o قال:


> ايه ده يا ماما انتى وصلتى للصين ماشى ماشى عى العموم هاتيلى حاجة وانتى جايه من هناك بس موضوع جميل



هو انا مقلتلكش 

هههههههههههههههه

هجبلك طبق​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2009)

رحيق قال:


> جميل كثثثثثثثثثثثثير


 
ميرسى كتير لزوقك​


----------



## وليم تل (29 يناير 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على المعلومات الرائعة
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> مودتى​


 
شكرااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (12 فبراير 2009)

_روعه فعلاا السور يا كاندى
مشكوره كتييير لمعلوماتك المدعومه بالصور
يسوع يبارك مجهودك
مشكوره كتييييييييييييييير​_


----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعه فعلاا السور يا كاندى​_
> _مشكوره كتييير لمعلوماتك المدعومه بالصور_
> _يسوع يبارك مجهودك_
> 
> _مشكوره كتييييييييييييييير_​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا تونى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

